# Revised song titles



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

In this game, you think of a VERY well-known tune, and rewrite the title, keeping the original meaning.  Whoever guesses the tune gets to post the next one.
Nothing obscure, please, or it won't work.

Here's the first one:   A trio of sight-impaired rodents.   

OK, what tune am I thinking of?  Post the answer, and then post the next revised tune.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*3 Blind Mice...


A ring of precious metal *


----------



## chic (Nov 12, 2019)

Band of gold?

A super exciting PM time


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2019)

Got me stumped, chic.  Maybe somebody else has it?  (I'm curious.)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

@chic...

*is it Afternoon delight? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @chic...
> 
> *is it Afternoon delight? *


Bump


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2020)

Well, I guess it's time to move on with another song.

Old Geezer Body of Water?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

Old Man river ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*Plead, Loot or  acquire ? *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2020)

Beg, Borrow, or Steal?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes I'll give it to you Sunny..it's *Beg Steal or Borrow*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2020)

Azure Heavens


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Blue skies ?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2020)

Correct, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Bread-maker Road ?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

No idea, Holly.  But no one else seems interested in this game anyway.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

You're right .. ah well, good try.. and just for Reference.. the last one was ''Baker Street''


----------

